# Son’s First Elk!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 8, 2021)

Hey all, haven’t been on or posting much lately… been hunting season! 

My son 12, got his first elk this season… I don’t know if he was happier or if I was!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

I know you already showed me but tell him I said congrats!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 8, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all, haven’t been on or posting much lately… been hunting season!
> 
> My son 12, got his first elk this season… I don’t know if he was happier or if I was!
> 
> View attachment 518589


You do know the answer to that question, YOU!  I would be!

Congratulations.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 8, 2021)

That’s fantastic! Nicely done young man. Elk meat is a king’s dinner. That’s outstanding.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 8, 2021)

congrats on the elk, you know that meat is really not good to eat. You should send it to me for proper disposal. I am certified.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 8, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all, haven’t been on or posting much lately… been hunting season!
> 
> My son 12, got his first elk this season… I don’t know if he was happier or if I was!
> 
> View attachment 518589


Congrats to the both of you!  Man that is awesome.  Good eatin time!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2021)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm still curious as to who has the bigger smile... you or your son! Lol! Either way, it's still awesome !

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 9, 2021)

That's sweet!

Elk steaks at your house!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 9, 2021)

Fantastic!! That's a right of passage...


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2021)

Congratulations to both of you. 

Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 9, 2021)

Congrats on the elk and the experience ! A lifetime memory


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2021)

Justin, Nice elk and congratulations to your son !


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 9, 2021)

Congrats to your son ,its something he or you will never forget. Now what time is dinner


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice Job!!---Congrats to you Both!!
It's a close call, because the More Proud you get, the Happier your Son gets.
And the Happier your Son gets, the More Proud you get !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2021)

That's awesome . Congrats .


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 9, 2021)

Heck ya!  Way to go!

Now he is an "elk hunter" and not an "elk shooter at'er"


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2021)

Pretty darned special Justin, congratulations to the both of you! RAY


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2021)

Justin my friend  congratulations to both of you. Nice job looks great
Richie


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 9, 2021)

Congrats to the young hunter! He can now claim “I put that meat on the table.”  If you were half as excited as I was when my son got his first deer you were dancing. I know I was!
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 9, 2021)

Hell Yeah!
Way to go lil'man.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2021)

Tell your son congratulations from me.  That's awesome


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow! Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 14, 2021)

AWESOME! I am hoping to get drawn for a tag for next season so I can go shoot my first elk. Dad brother and I are going if we get drawn. Cousin may go and bring his 11 year old son....


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 14, 2021)

Fantastic, got to be a proud dad ! He will be hooked for life.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I know you already showed me but tell him I said congrats!



He said Thank You Jake!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 18, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> You do know the answer to that question, YOU!  I would be!
> 
> Congratulations.



You are right, I was so proud of him!  Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s fantastic! Nicely done young man. Elk meat is a king’s dinner. That’s outstanding.



Thank you from my son!  I agree, can’t get much better than elk meat… pure and natural goodness!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice shot young man. Bet you are both equally excited.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 18, 2021)

jkc64 said:


> congrats on the elk, you know that meat is really not good to eat. You should send it to me for proper disposal. I am certified.



Thanks for the kind words.  Ha, yea.. elk is pretty much nasty… Haha. But we will try to choke it down!  LOL


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2021)

flipping outstanding


----------



## negolien (Dec 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> AWESOME! I am hoping to get drawn for a tag for next season so I can go shoot my first elk. Dad brother and I are going if we get drawn. Cousin may go and bring his 11 year old son....




Ahhh sad isn't it? Hoping the government ALLOWS us to hunt food. Most of us are probably old enough to remember the good ole days where we didn't always need the government permission to feed our families :<(


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2021)

negolien said:


> Ahhh sad isn't it? Hoping the government ALLOWS us to hunt food. Most of us are probably old enough to remember the good ole days where we didn't always need the government permission to feed our families :<(




I don't know about other states, but in Pennsylvania the Government has nothing to do with how many permits or who gets the permits for any given Game Animal.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2021)

Congratulation, Justin, to both you and your son.  You for being a great dad and teaching your son to hunt.  Your son for a very successful hunt.  Elk is my favorite wild meat.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Congrats to the both of you!  Man that is awesome.  Good eatin time!



Thank you!  That’s one hunt we won’t forget!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Congrats to both of you



Thank you Sir, appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm still curious as to who has the bigger smile... you or your son! Lol! Either way, it's still awesome !
> 
> Ryan



Honestly, it might have been me… I was one proud Papa!  Thanks for the kind words and like my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> Elk steaks at your house!



Thanks man, appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!  Having elk steaks for lunch today!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Fantastic!! That's a right of passage...



Thank you for the kind words and like!  That was a fun and unforgettable hunt!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Congratulations to both of you.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the kind words and like Chris, much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Congrats on the elk and the experience ! A lifetime memory



Thank you Sir!  Lifetime memory for sure… What a great day that was!  Thanks for dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Nice elk and congratulations to your son !



Thank you CM, appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Congrats to your son ,its something he or you will never forget. Now what time is dinner



Thank you and you are right… we will never forget that hunt!  Ha, we are having some steaks for lunch today… he is cooking them in the CI skillet! Also, appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job!!---Congrats to you Both!!
> It's a close call, because the More Proud you get, the Happier your Son gets.
> And the Happier your Son gets, the More Proud you get !!
> Like.
> ...



Thank you Bear, appreciate the kind words and like!
The close call is spot on, well put!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's awesome . Congrats .



Thank you, sure appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Heck ya!  Way to go!
> 
> Now he is an "elk hunter" and not an "elk shooter at'er"



Thank you Sir for dropping a line and the like!

Ha, for sure… that’s a good one!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Pretty darned special Justin, congratulations to the both of you! RAY



Ray, thank you… sure appreciate it and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

tropics said:


> Justin my friend  congratulations to both of you. Nice job looks great
> Richie



Richie, thanks my friend for dropping a line and the like… much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Congrats to the young hunter! He can now claim “I put that meat on the table.”  If you were half as excited as I was when my son got his first deer you were dancing. I know I was!
> Jim



Thanks Jim!  He is cooking up some steaks in the CI skillet for lunch!
Oh man, good thing no one was around as this ol redneck was doing the happy dance!   Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> Way to go lil'man.



He said thanks John!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like… much appreciated!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Nice!



Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Tell your son congratulations from me.  That's awesome



He said thank you Adam!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Congrats to you and your son!



Thank you Sir, appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> AWESOME! I am hoping to get drawn for a tag for next season so I can go shoot my first elk. Dad brother and I are going if we get drawn. Cousin may go and bring his 11 year old son....



Thanks man!  Nothing like kids getting their first big game animal!  Your first elk, that would be amazing man!  Hope ya draw… where did you put in?

Also, appreciate the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Fantastic, got to be a proud dad ! He will be hooked for life.



Thank you, I was beside myself I was so happy!  He’s already looking forward to next season!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Nice shot young man. Bet you are both equally excited.



He said thank you… He did make a great shot!  For sure, both of us were very happy!  A day we will never forget!

Thank you for the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

driedstick said:


> flipping outstanding



Thanks my friend, appreciate it!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 24, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hope ya draw… where did you put in?


We have not put in yet, Draw opens Jan. 3rd for non residents to apply. Hope to go to Wyoming to hunt a private ranch...I just want to kill a cow for meat, and cow tags are easier to draw anyways.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Congratulation, Justin, to both you and your son.  You for being a great dad and teaching your son to hunt.  Your son for a very successful hunt.  Elk is my favorite wild meat.
> Gary



Thank you my friend for the kind words and like!  Appreciate it very much… BTW, we love game meat and elk is a favorite!  He wants to put in on moose next year!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> We have not put in yet, Draw opens Jan. 3rd for non residents to apply. Hope to go to Wyoming to hunt a private ranch...I just want to kill a cow for meat, and cow tags are easier to draw anyways.



Nice, again best of luck drawing!  Yea, I agree cows are the easier draw… most want a bull!  I’ve never been a horn hunter… just a meat hunter!  My Grandpa always used to say, “Ya can’t eat the horns… They make piss poor soup”!  Haha. The cow I was able to get this year… we got back just shy of 300 lbs of meat!

My sons, we got back about 150 lbs off that yearling!  So our freezer is stocked!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 24, 2021)

Wow! That is a lot of meat. 1 cow + 1 yearling = meat off a Bull!!! LOL!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Wow! That is a lot of meat. 1 cow + 1 yearling = meat off a Bull!!! LOL!!



Ha, that’s about right!  Them bulls are huge!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks for the likes….


 jdunk



 negolien



 forktender



 bertman



 Mr. Zorg



 jcam222



 mike243



 Johnny Ray



 Sowsage


B
 BigW.



 GATOR240



 archeryrob



 kruizer



 LanceR



 MJB05615



 cornman


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Wow! That is a lot of meat. 1 cow + 1 yearling = meat off a Bull!!! LOL!!


And that ain't no bull!!   

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> And that ain't no bull!!
> 
> Ryan



Haha!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 24, 2021)

Wow that IS alot of meat !


----------



## forktender (Dec 25, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ha, that’s about right!  Them bulls are huge!


For eat'in, I'll take a  cow + 1 yearling any day of the week. Bull's can be fantastic if you get them out of the rut, but once they get all puffed up on testosterone, they can be rank S.O.B's at times. I've never had a cow or yearling that wasn't flat out awesome, eat'in.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow that IS alot of meat !



Yea Keith, we had to give some other things away to fit it in the freezers!  Ha


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2022)

forktender said:


> For eat'in, I'll take a  cow + 1 yearling any day of the week. Bull's can be fantastic if you get them out of the rut, but once they get all puffed up on testosterone, they can be rank S.O.B's at times. I've never had a cow or yearling that wasn't flat out awesome, eat'in.



Agree!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the likes…


 meatallica



 Dive Bar Casanova



 Pilot Error


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 1, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks for the likes…
> 
> 
> meatallica
> ...


And thank you for the thank you.


----------

